# IMB Outfitters?



## Bowsnbucks12 (Oct 20, 2013)

Hey Guys,
Looking into a rut hunt out of state hunt in either MO or IL and came across IMB outfitters. Talking to the owner it seems like a legit operation and may have a good chance at a mature buck. Has anyone ever personally used IMB outfitters in any of the states they offer? I’ve read some bad reviews online but assume a bunch of them are fake. 

Looking for some first hand advice and reviews of this company and their gig in MO. There prices seem fair compared to some so just wondering if it’s worth the risk.

Any info is appreciated!


----------



## obeRON (Dec 15, 2007)

I’ve hunted with 5 of my close friends at IMB 2 times in IL. We would never go back. The only reason we went back the 2nd time was because Darin heard he had a lot of unhappy hunters and offered a discount to get return hunters in camp. They run mass #’s of hunters (over 40 hunters in camp each time I went) out of that location and pay no attention to stand location, wind, pressure in areas etc. they would just rotate hunters throughout the properties and stands they had set. You will never hunt an unmolested stand. I could type a lot more negative things but will save you the time. The owner (Darin) is a slime ball. 

My 2 times there = 10 days of hunting, over 80 hunters total in camp and 2 deer killed. The group of 5 guys I went with each time never had a shooter buck in range. 

If they are still using the kinderhook lodge the owners (sprague’s) are very nice people and the meals are legit. Not too long ago they built on/ expanded the kinderhook and can have even more hunters in camp. 

Bowsite does a great job with outfitter reviews and you will see a lot of unfavorable reviews for IMB.


----------

